

Dropbox is down - alimoeeny
https://www.dropbox.com/
both the website and the service (mac client at least) are down for me, at least for the past few minutes
======
xjordo
[https://status.dropbox.com/](https://status.dropbox.com/)

------
heavymark
Nah I've been using it all morning on the website including right now and
comes up fine. May have had a glitch like all sites do for a brief second but
I certainly wouldn't push to Hacker News until the sites been down for at
least 5 minutes or more.

------
bagua
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/dropbox.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/dropbox.com)

------
mfranzwa
works fine here. I have been reading and writing to dropbox.com for the past 5
hours (730AM-1230PM PST)

------
de_dave
No it isn't.

------
talhof8
it works for me

